# ADZE Lite, good, free software for editing/creating GPX tracks on Mac



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Just an FYI. If you're on the Mac you should know that this is a really slick and easy to use app for editing, combining, freehand drawing, etc on the Mac.

It's on the Mac App Store, or directly from the dev.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/adze-lite/id499527341?mt=12

Use Adze to edit GPS data like a champ

I've got no affiliation with them, but recently spent 5 minutes learning it and really enjoying it's capabilities like copying part of one GPX and pasting it onto another, merging, etc... Really easy to use.














​


----------

